# CPOs mating



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

Caught them in the last few minute of them mating, the female got berried the next day. 1:30 is when the female breaks free, hopefully it's a good spring for babies.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

That female seemed to enjoy more than the male but pretty mean afterward lol

I'll show this to my cpo when they are bigger, definitely will help them get in the mood lol


----------

